# 98 Ranch King Pro shifter problem



## afd24

I have a roughly 98 Ranch King Pro by MTD. It was given to me. The problem that I am having is that I cannot move the F-N-R lever into any gear. I was blowing snow with it the other night when it seemed as if the lever was hard to get it into any gear, then it would not move and I thought the drive belt came off. I removed the panel and checked the belt and it is in place. I restarted the tractor and tired to move it and the lever would not go into any position other than neutral. Tractor will run and the blower will run just not go into any gear. I had to push it and the blower off the sidewalk and then back to the house. Im looking for any advice anyone might have as to what is wrong with it. Have a large drive and it is much easier to use this snowblower than with my old small walk behind. A couple days earlier I was using it and it would not move but the F-N-R lever moved fine. I let it sit for a while then it worked fine after that. Now nothing. HELP !! Please.


----------



## jhngardner367

*shifter*

Welcome to the forum,afd24! It sounds as if the trans is locked. Has the tractor sat for a while? Also,you might check the linkages.Does it make noise,when you try to put it in gear? Does it go into gear,if the engine isn't running? Check these things,& let us know. Also,can you post the model#,& serial#.It will help.


----------



## jhngardner367

If it is a hydro trans,it could be low on hydro fluid,also.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Most MTD's use a variable drive pulley( this is the actual transmission) and a 'single speed' trans - these transaxles arent the greatest as theyre built pretty cheep and wear out easily - MTD seals them from the factory with a 'glob' of permenent grease ( i forget the actual name of it)- most my MTD transmissions howl and whine pretty loudly.

Most issues with the trans involve the movement lever ( debris accumulates on it), the brakes seize up and sometimes ( had it happen once) the input shaft gear fell off.

Id get some pb blaster or other cleaner and check the shifting pin - there is a lil detent ball inside that locks it in each position.

Another issue in the future is you might run into is belts - when belts on MTD's wear, they slip badly and hardly move . When the brakes seize up that another movement issue.

To make sure its not a hydro- is there any way you can snap a pic of the trans thru the acess plate? Should be a large stacked pulley near the dash( this is the variable pulley) , an idler puller then the trans pulley .


----------



## afd24

Thank you to those who replied. I finally took it to a repair shop and it was found to have bolts loose in the transmission and that the axles were floating free. $ 103 later back to work. Again thanks to all.


----------

